# 5000 help



## rabbitD (Jul 5, 2007)

idk that much about the car, info is hard to find, so if anyone could give me a crash course it would be awsome. My friends uncle is storin the car and hasnt used in a long time and it's in pretty awsome condition, dont wanna see it sit away and waste. from what i've been told it's a '79


_Modified by rabbitD at 9:48 AM 12-21-2008_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: 5000 help (rabbitD)*

Hi, what would you like to know about it. I will try to help you as much as i can. I am a new audi 5000 owner and know more about them. But I have seen/know a bit about the older 5000's like the 79.


----------

